# Leak from collector box/trap



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Usually the seal. Not hard to get off.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Yes, I went down and pulled the screws and the box came right off. It is just a gasket that is glued to the collector box and not adherent to the HX. The collector box looks fine on close inspection. I filled the trap and lower box with water and nothing is seeping out... I guess I will give it some more time.

The box does not appear to come apart. It seems to be two pieces, front and back, glued or heat welded together.

The other possibility is that the inducer mounting bolt that penetrates the collector box in that lower water chamber may allow a little water to leak by the threads? When I reassemble I'll put a little thread sealant on that bolt.

I am going to put some rust converter on the rusty pan then paint with silver or chrome Rustoleum to keep the corrosion at bay.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

I found the leak... it is indeed the collector box. There is a tiny crack and a very slow seep... strange it is in an area with no stresses like bolts attachment points or such. Hard to see in the photo without seeing it in 3D.

I am going to try to repair, at least temporarily, with some plastic or ABS cement, or JB weld with maybe a small swath of fiberglass fabric as a "bandage".

If I need a new collector box is there any particular source for York parts that you guys can recommend? Part # 541689.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Can probably use silicone caulk or RTV to seal the cracks. I get my Parts for York from York.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

I applied quick set JB Weld to the area with the cracks, then ran a bead of clear silicone along the rest of the box bottom seam up to the level of the drain hose nipple. Then sanded and painted the sheet metal with Rustoleum hi temp silver, not so much for the high temp but for the good match with the sheet metal and reassembled. Op tested and seems to be holding. The collector box is full of water up to the drain nipple so I'll have a look in a few hours to see if there's any seepage. I think it will be good to go.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Update to this old thread... A couple years ago I had a leak from my York furnace collector box. I couldn't find a replacement part for the part number listed on the collector box label so I repaired it. Doing my pre-season inspection and op check it looks like it may be leaking a tiny bit again. This time my search found an installation instruction sheet that listed a "repair kit" part number for the piece and I found it, provided here for any of you non-pros in this situation. Lucky I stumbled across that instruction sheet since there don't seem to be many readily available parts cross references.

Part:
http://www.hvacpartsource.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=S1-32815544001

Repair instruction that lists repair part numbers:
http://www.upgnet.com/PdfFileRedirect/035-22785-001-B-0310.pdf


----------



## cpthk (Apr 2, 2018)

It is a helpful post. Thanks for your post. I have the same issue. This looks to be a common problem in this brand/model.


----------

